# Shipping scooters from Phuket back to Australia?



## PhuketLou

Does anyone know any info about shipping scooters and possibly other items back to Aus?

Im currently living in Phuket and have a Honda Scoopy and thought it would be great to take it home when we eventually leave. Also have some other items we would like to take back and was wondering if maybe u can hire out sections of shipping containers? Otherwise if price goes by weight Im thinking that could be a bit pricey.

Just throwing ideas around first to see if anyone knows anything?


----------



## cnx_bruce

Yes I have shipped things (personal items) back to Australia from Thailand. I wouldn't do it again unless it was a complete container load and I really needed the stuff there, as it cost significantly more than I anticipated. I had a quote for shipping and was told that the cost at the Australian end would be "about $150". Nowhere close. I trusted the shipper as they said they had shipped stuff to Australia many times before.

Shipping and associated costs are not charged by weight but by volume and in some cases by consignment. For this reason, for some specific charges (for e.g. customs inspection), the charge for a whole container might be the same as for one sofa.

You need to research via google the applicable costs in Australia, including the definition of used personal items to see (for example) if your scooter would fall into that category. On that note, you also must ensure that it is registerable in the state you are taking it to. Once you have a complete handle on all the various costs you might well find that it makes no sense to proceed.


----------



## Song_Si

for the motorbike - the first obstacle is that you must have 1. owned the motorcycle a minimum 12 months prior to import too Australia and 2. have lived in a foreign country (or several foreign countries) for a minimum 12 months* - here*

You need to get a *Vehicle Import Approval* before shipping

Here is the Asutralian Government step-by-step *Eligibility Assessment*

Registering will not be easy - that is down to your state or territory registering authority - for the value of a scooter I'd say 'forget it'


----------



## stednick

PhuketLou:

As cnx bruce and Song Si have provide first hand experience and the details required, it is far more trouble than it is worth to ship anything to and or from Thailand and this goes for any set of countries without formal trade agreements that ease the burden. 

I've investigated several similar shipments (and have friends who did in fact do such shipments on company dollars and with company aid), the Bureaucratic hassle and costs associated never made it a win situation worth the effort.

Buy a new Scoopy in Australia.


----------



## PhuketLou

*Shipping scooters from Phuket back to Australia*

Also, anyone know anything about shipping scooters to different countries from Phuket?

I've been here 6 months & have a Honda Scoopy and was hoping when i leave some time after xmas i could take it with me. However, I've read somewhere on a few sites saying unless uve owned the scooter for over 12 months u cannot bring it back into Australia?

Anyone know if this is true or not and if so is there any way around it?


----------



## Song_Si

^ refer to post 3 - yes the 12mth ownership is a fixed requirements, for starters.


----------

